# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Lichttherapie/daglicht (therapie) lampen

## Enna

Wie heeft ervaring met lichttherapie en de therapeutische daglichtlampen die je als consument zelf kan aanschaffen?
Ze zijn bedoeld om ervoor te zorgen dat je in de donkere maanden toch genoeg blootstelling aan licht hebt en zo minder last hebt van winterdepressies en meer energie hebt. Ze zeggen dat je lichaam meer van een soort hormoon aanmaakt wanneer er meer licht is, en dat dit hormoon ervoor zorgt dat je je beter voelt.

Ik heb er net eentje besteld en heb erg veel zin het te proberen, als het werkt ben ik echt dolgelukkig. Ik kan de lamp dan ook uitlenen aan mijn moeder, die veel last heeft van winterdepressies, en iemand die ik ken die uit een zonnig land komt en moeite heeft met de donkere tijd in Nederland. We kunnen allemaal een kuur volgen  :Smile: .

Ik lees veel goede resenties en ben echt super benieuwd, hoe zijn de ervaringen van de mensen hier?

----------


## Enna

Ik heb de lamp ondertussen een tijdje en vind het 'erg' prettig. Het werkt wel vind ik.
Het laat niet alle problemen verdwijnen :P maar het geeft me duidelijk meer energie.

----------


## Agnes574

Kun je het merk,de prijs en de werking iets meer specificeren Enna?
Ben erg benieuwd!

Ag Xx

----------


## Enna

Sorry, ik zag je reactie niet  :Smile: 
Ik heb de Daylight power, en hij kostte 150 euro. 
Ik gebruik hem nog steeds iedere dag.

----------


## katje45

Hallo,

Voel je jezelf er ook stukken beter onder. Merk je bv. dat je veel meer energie hebt enzo!

----------


## Agnes574

Thanks..ga het 's opzoeken!
xx

----------

